# Need Music Similar to Bach and Mozart



## ray32 (Feb 19, 2019)

Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:











Needless to say its becoming repetitive. Can you reccomend any youtube videos/ spotify playlists that are of similar aesthetic?


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

ray32 said:


> Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haydn:


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

ray32 said:


> Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telemann: 



Handel:


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

ray32 said:


> Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C.P.E. Bach: 



Vivaldi:


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

There is much more Bach and much more Mozart than just these two videos.
For example (for Bach), while the video contained the first book of the Well Tempered Clavier, you can also listen to the second book.
You can also listen to the rest of the solo violin sonatas and partitas, and also many organ works, and many cantatas and other works not included in that playlist, including some of his best, for example the B minor mass, the musical offering, and the art of fugue.

The same applies for Mozart.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

7 hours of Bach is not even scratching the surface. You might also give Schubert, Beethoven, Dvorak, and Tchaikovsky a try.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

ray32 said:


> Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:
> 
> Needless to say its becoming repetitive. Can you reccomend any youtube videos/ spotify playlists that are of similar aesthetic?


Since you've got Spotify, I guess you've already tried the Spotiify playlists for these composers. To branch out from there I would suggest going for some albums that will contain complete works. You could start with Bach and Motzart since you already listen to a little of their output. Two approaches. One is to find the pieces you like in a Spotify playlist then see which albums they're from and listen to those. Alternatively, Google "Where to start with Mozart" and follow you nose. Plenty of pages like this.

Off the top of my head, with Mozart you could try:
The violin concertos
All the concertos are in this album
Try some symphonies
Grand Partita
Some early piano concertos

Bach:
Orchestral suites
Cello suites
Violin concertos
Brandenburg concertos

Other composers mentioned by other posters too. Maybe:
Vivaldi bassoon concertos
Vivaldi concertos for 2 cellos
All of Haydn's symphonies

You could also search for Beethoven's keyboard music. Like this Brendel compilation.

Some of this music works well as background music. Some of it really demands concentrated listening. Of course it's up to you what to do.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

what are you looking for? Some piano music that you can listen to while coding?
Try harpsichord instead of piano and listen to all the Scarlatti sonatas, then to Buxtehude, Froberger, Rameau, Carlos Seixas, Jacquet de la Guerre. Or more modern stuff such as Schumann, Schubert piano sonatas, Beethoven piano sonatas.
Or Liszt





and Bach wrote much more than these 6 hours of music
try cello suites, violin sonatas and partitas, sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord, English suites, French suites, harpsichord sonatas and partitas etc.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Haydn, like Mozart, was an important composer of the Classical period; maybe give him a go?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ray32 said:


> Im a programmer and have been listening to these 2 videos on repeat for over a year now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High time you check out all this recommendations.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Alkan: Piano Works


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

CPE Bach's Flute Concertos.


----------

